# écran ipad qui scintille



## drfloyd (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

parfois j'ai l'ecran de mon ipad qui scintille... Je suis obligé de l'eteindre et rallumer plusieur fois pour que ca disparaisse.

C'est assez aléatoire, ca n'arrive pas tous les jours.

Est ce que qqun a connu ce probleme ???


----------



## Dr Aldol (24 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends précisément par un écran qui scintille, mais j'ai eu il y a quelques années des modifications intempestives de la luminosité de mon PowerBook. Après quelques jours d'inquiétude, j'ai compris que cela venait de la modification automatique de la luminosité et de la position de ma main 

Si le problème est plus grave, malheureusement, le SAV risque d'être la seule solution...


----------



## salamander (24 Juin 2010)

Ce n'est pas normal !!  Essaie un restaure, si cela persiste, sav direct !!


----------



## drfloyd (25 Juin 2010)

disons que ca scintille comme un ecran mal rafraichi... mais c'est de temsp en temps, pas tous les jours, et ca dure pas longtemps.

hier et aujourd'hui pas de soucis.

Je vais aller voir du cote des parametres de reglage automatique de le luminosité.

en cas de soucis c'est UPS qui passe rechercher mon iPad ? Ca part en SAV ou c'est echange direct ?


----------

